# Tanker Drivers May Strike !!



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Doubt it'll do anything to the price of fuel, but it'll certanly cause chaos..

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2012/mar/25/army-standby-petrol-tanker-strike?newsfeed=true


----------



## Nige SRI (Jan 23, 2011)

needs something doing, the amount of tax we are paying on fuel is robbery.


thing is it's so easy to bring the country to a stand still, but needs everyone to do it, which will never happen in this country


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

They're striking because their contracts are being changed afaik, nothing to do with fuel. I'd sack every one that goes on strike (my old man drives fuel tankers for Shell). When are people going to realise their gilt edged pensions and massive pay rises aren't sustainable??


----------



## Nige SRI (Jan 23, 2011)

I agree mate, but in this instance I'll gladly support them


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

That should bump the petrol prices up nicely !!!


----------



## Nige SRI (Jan 23, 2011)

I personally think it's getting to the point where something needs to happen. I travel a lot at weekends all over the country seeing friends, mainly to Glasgow which is a 450 mile round trip for me.

Costs me at the moment just over £70 to fill up, of which I think about £55 is tax from what I'm told

Any other industry was taking that much, say personal loans etc, they would be classed as sharks and unacceptable by those in charge of the country

It's never ending at the moment, but doesn't even get that much press these days. Where I live diesel has gone up around 10p a litre in the last 2 weeks

where does it all end? When none of us can afford to use our cars?


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I agree something needs doing and will support another strike... just wish the prices would reduce long-term.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I support it as the price of fuel is a joke, but I realise that they're actually striking because their £45k salaries aren't enough for them from what I've read. Also, contract terms as previously said and something to do with external haulage companies etc.

It'll only push the price of fuel up as they seem to just use any excuse to do so. Whether or not that excuse actually effects the price of oil doesn't really matter, i.e. "tension in the middle east" recently, yeah that new problem? :lol:

What many don't realise is that many oil producing states can produce more than they currently are, like when Saudi Arabia released some of their excess production when Libyan oil became an issue and this caused the price of fuel to fall slightly. It's simply not in their interest to supply what they can as they'd be shooting themselves in the foot profit wise, and the governments certainly don't give a monkey's as they'd lose out on tax. Lose-lose situation for the people.

We've just got to put up or shut up really, and as we'll never actually do anything I'd suggest the former. 

I don't like it, but acknowledge that nothing will change...just wish I could be at peace with it as I genuinely hate the situation with fuel.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

millns84 said:


> I support it as the price of fuel is a joke, but I realise that they're actually striking because their *£45k salaries* aren't enough for them from what I've read. Also, contract terms as previously said and something to do with external haulage companies etc.


£56.5K last year for my old man with not very much overtime and standard Shell 14 shifts per month.


----------



## Nige SRI (Jan 23, 2011)

bigmc said:


> £56.5K last year for my old man with not very much overtime and standard Shell 14 shifts per month.


nice if you can get it


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

bigmc said:


> £56.5K last year for my old man with not very much overtime and standard Shell 14 shifts per month.


That's crazy, I'd be doing cartwheels to and from work for that :lol:


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Nige SRI said:


> needs something doing, the amount of tax we are paying on fuel is robbery.


Yes it is, but........
The strike being called by the unions has nothing to do with the price of fuel at the pumps.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Nige SRI said:


> I agree mate, but in this instance I'll gladly support them


WHY ?


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

I think it's time to learn to drive a tanker! Instant 30% pay rise and less hours! Yet another union prompting their members to strike, and yes if the drivers get more money they get more money from the subs they pay!

Fish


----------



## Nige SRI (Jan 23, 2011)

trv8 said:


> WHY ?


well not because I support what they want, they obviously get plenty as it is, but anything that brings fuel prices back into main headlines with a bang and gets people trying ways of forcing the taxes down on them can only help highlight the issue imo


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Some fuel companies contract out their logistics to other companies such as DHL, Imperial Tankers, Hoyer etc. If drivers for the big companies who are self running logistics decide to strike, they will just bring in an external company such as those mentioned above to continue running the job.


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

Sirmally2 said:


> Some fuel companies contract out their logistics to other companies such as DHL, Imperial Tankers, Hoyer etc. If drivers for the big companies who are self running logistics decide to strike, they will just bring in an external company such as those mentioned above to continue running the job.


Or as I've just seen on the news...
Call in the Armed forces!!


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

trv8 said:


> WHY ?





Nige SRI said:


> well not because I support what they want, they obviously get plenty as it is, but anything that brings fuel prices back into main headlines with a bang and gets people trying ways of forcing the taxes down on them can only help highlight the issue imo


So, you support the tanker drivers going on strike.....but not what their striking for .


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Unions again bringing the country its knees.


----------



## happmadison1978 (Jul 27, 2010)

Unions are like progress cancer. Staggering at every turn.

They throw their toys out the pram for every little pyrrhic victory.

Whatever your political leanings you're at best misguided at worst a total moronic **** if you think these militant arseholes are anything other than detrimental to progress.


----------



## Nige SRI (Jan 23, 2011)

trv8 said:


> So, you support the tanker drivers going on strike.....but not what their striking for .


No I am thankful for anything that gets the fuel situation into the headlines, but don't support the tanker drivers plight in particular. Is it that hard to understand or get your head around that


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Nige SRI said:


> No I am thankful for anything that gets the fuel situation into the headlines, but don't support the tanker drivers plight in particular. Is it that hard to understand or get your head around that


but its not about the "fuel situation" by which I presume you mean the price of fuel and therefore the tax on it. This strike is about union greed once again.

All this strike will do is increase demand and reduce supply, so natrually the price will go up. Your logic is backwards with all due respect.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Does that 56.5k include "danger money" if one of those tankers exploded it would be game over and I also think soon you may get vigilante types stealing fuel tankers! Image how much they could make out of selling the fuel from one tanker! 

I would not want to be a tanker driver!!


----------



## Nige SRI (Jan 23, 2011)

GR33N said:


> but its not about the "fuel situation" by which I presume you mean the price of fuel and therefore the tax on it. This strike is about union greed once again.
> 
> All this strike will do is increase demand and reduce supply, so natrually the price will go up. Your logic is backwards with all due respect.


time will tell :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=240792&highlight=fuel+protest


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Rather laughable, they're considering a strike because: -



> The vote was called last month amid union concerns about safety and training, among other issues.


How are they going to achieve this: -



> As a consequence, hauliers are seeking a minimum wage rate and an agreed set of pan-industry standards.


How does a minimum wage impact their primary objective?!?!?! As for the poster saying they're glad of petrol getting into the news.......if they strike and get their demands it will increase shipping, handling and distribution costs which will be passed onto the consumer with VAT added to the increased costs too!


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Nige SRI said:


> I agree mate, but in this instance I'll gladly support them





Nige SRI said:


> No I am thankful for anything that gets the fuel situation into the headlines, but don't support the tanker drivers plight in particular. Is it that hard to understand or get your head around that


Maybe it's you who needs to get their head around wether you support the Unions call or not.
Don't think for one minute that these tactics by the Unions will force the Goverment to lower taxes/vat on fuel. If you beleive that, then I'm sorry but you are very deluded.
Come out of your 'twilight zone' and venture into the real world, maybe then you'll get your head around the many problems involving the fuel crisis in many parts of the world.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Unions again bringing the country its knees.


is not the unions but Government with all TAXes and privatization ...


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Could be as soon as the 3rd April , no doubt the panic buying will start.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Found this on utube. Sounds like there saying do you want any old £2 car wash or a pro to wet sand your paint. or anyone can change a plug but do you want them to do your house electrics. Interesting all the same and some good debates so far.






http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=240792&highlight=fuel+protest


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I understand what they're on about there but making life difficult for the rest of us is not the answer to their problem.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Exotica said:


> Could be as soon as the 3rd April , no doubt the panic buying will start.


**** you mean i filled my car up yesterday for no reason lol

at the end of the day i need to work for a living if i dont get there i dont get paid.

i hate to say it but i can see why people do it.

not having a go at you though bud


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

bigmc said:


> £56.5K last year for my old man with not very much overtime and standard Shell 14 shifts per month.


are you sure your old man is happy you shouting out his salary? lol


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> are you sure your old man is happy you shouting out his salary? lol


Does it make a difference? Does anyone on here know who he is?


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

happmadison1978 said:


> Unions are like progress cancer. Staggering at every turn.
> 
> They throw their toys out the pram for every little pyrrhic victory.
> 
> Whatever your political leanings you're at best misguided at worst a total moronic **** if you think these militant arseholes are anything other than detrimental to progress.


hense why i think we employ foreign workers. They dont strike. The local refinery to where i live a few years ago the scaffolders went on strike because of some foreign workers got a contract. But the reason they got the contract is because the scaffolders went on strike a few times before that about 1 worker costing the refinery 100s of thousands of pounds. Sometimes i agree but at the end of the day anyone in a job at the moment is lucky. id love a 40k a year job same as the next man lol.

just my view i may be wrong but thats how i see it 

plus the foreign workers where specialised in a particular welding proceedure where as the brits wasnt. but dispite this the brits still went on strike lol


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

bigmc said:


> Does it make a difference? Does anyone on here know who he is?


probably not but i dont think my old man would be best pleased if i shouted his earning out.

Not having a go just find it strange that is all :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Nige SRI said:


> I agree mate, but in this instance I'll gladly support them


On the radio they have said the average wage is £45K , although this is not about the money :speechles


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

According to Reuters - 61% have voted in favour of strike action:



> "These votes send a clear message throughout the industry and should prompt all the major companies to get around the table to establish minimum standards," Diana Holland, Unite assistant general secretary, said


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Petrol tanker drivers have voted to go on strike, bringing the prospect of fuel shortages across Britain a step closer.

The Unite union, which represents the drivers, said its members voted overwhelmingly in favour of taking industrial action in a row over terms and conditions and safety.

Some 61.1% voted to press ahead with the walk-out in the ballot.

Unite has warned that it could bring chaos to the country's forecourts within 48 hours of any action going ahead.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Does that 56.5k include "danger money" if one of those tankers exploded it would be game over and I also think soon you may get vigilante types stealing fuel tankers! Image how much they could make out of selling the fuel from one tanker!
> 
> I would not want to be a tanker driver!!


definately look past the money (and tax) wouldnt fancy doing that for a living and then as you said the risks involved, money money money


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> probably not but i dont think my old man would be best pleased if i shouted his earning out.
> 
> Not having a go just find it strange that is all :thumb:


Why are people so sensitive about how much they earn? who cares lol


----------



## Nige SRI (Jan 23, 2011)

trv8 said:


> Maybe it's you who needs to get their head around wether you support the Unions call or not.
> Don't think for one minute that these tactics by the Unions will force the Goverment to lower taxes/vat on fuel. If you beleive that, then I'm sorry but you are very deluded.
> Come out of your 'twilight zone' and venture into the real world, maybe then you'll get your head around the many problems involving the fuel crisis in many parts of the world.


I think you need to learn that everyone has different opinions and get over yourself a bit eh 

My thoughts are that hopefully one thing will lead to another and maybe the general public, haulage industry might start to hit the government in the pocket.

This country won't do it though, because people will moan and whinge but not actually get off their arses and do anything.

And regarding the fuel crisis' in many parts of the world, that doesn't excuse the astronomical amounts of tax we pay on fuel

I'm not getting into an argument over it anyway, as it's really not worth it on a forum :thumb:


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-17512729.

we've had it now .


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

where are these strikes being held!?!?! 

Im heading back to London next week... bl00dy typical.... :wall:


----------



## Nige SRI (Jan 23, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> where are these strikes being held!?!?!
> 
> Im heading back to London next week... bl00dy typical.... :wall:


Would imagine it will be national. get a few cans filled


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> *where are these strikes being held!?!?! *
> 
> Im heading back to London next week... bl00dy typical.... :wall:


In the UK I understand :lol:
But when perhaps around Easter 

But I will be alright Jack I have an electric car :lol:


----------



## Nige SRI (Jan 23, 2011)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> hense why i think we employ foreign workers. They dont strike. The local refinery to where i live a few years ago the scaffolders went on strike because of some foreign workers got a contract. But the reason they got the contract is because the scaffolders went on strike a few times before that about 1 worker costing the refinery 100s of thousands of pounds. Sometimes i agree but at the end of the day anyone in a job at the moment is lucky. id love a 40k a year job same as the next man lol.
> 
> just my view i may be wrong but thats how i see it
> 
> plus the foreign workers where specialised in a particular welding proceedure where as the brits wasnt. but dispite this the brits still went on strike lol


There's nothing to stop anybody training to be a tanker driver. My dad delivered dangerous goods all his working life. Basically you are driving round with a 40 ton bomb.

Is a man working in an office say earning 40k doing anything as dangerous to himself and others? For instance, my Dad had an unstable load of liquid helium that kept pressurising too much to dangerous levels, and he had to drive it from Liverpool to Aberdeen with specialists monitoring it all the way up knowing that the danger risks were quite high. I think my Dad earned every penny

As for the strike, I think it's a backlash, not particularly because of what they earn, but because of how their working conditions are constantly being lowered, and they are probably thinking if they don't make a stand now then it may be too late a few years down the line.

I can sympathise with that as I think a lot of us are in the same boat. I had 12 people working for me a year ago, now I have 4 people, I work longer hours and am expected to do a lot more, and it's not easy to just accept that when your life is affected by it, ie working more weekends, longer hours, bigger job load, more expectations etc etc

Bringing foreign workers in, I have no problem with that, but it can play into employers hands as they are more willing to to do things that home workers may say no to. But personally I don't think that is right, and I'm half Polish and work with many many workers from other countries


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

hoikey said:


> Why are people so sensitive about how much they earn? who cares lol


I do obviously. Wake up lol


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I thought I'd dig this video up for a bit of a laugh.





.

Someone in my road has just got a Nissan Leaf and he must be feeling so smug right now, or at least he will be until someone goes round to his house and nicks the cable :devil:.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Nige SRI said:


> There's nothing to stop anybody training to be a tanker driver. My dad delivered dangerous goods all his working life. Basically you are driving round with a 40 ton bomb.
> 
> Is a man working in an office say earning 40k doing anything as dangerous to himself and others? For instance, my Dad had an unstable load of liquid helium that kept pressurising too much to dangerous levels, and he had to drive it from Liverpool to Aberdeen with specialists monitoring it all the way up knowing that the danger risks were quite high. I think my Dad earned every penny
> 
> ...


I completely agree with you there sounds like your dad has earned it. I'd like to train as a lorry driver but I've looked into it and the licences are 2k ish which I don't have that cash at the moment. I have no problem with foreign workers either. What I was getting at is that the UK and sometimes other countries strike as and when they see fit. 
You said something about the working conditions is to why they are striking? What are the main problems?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

This is why


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> I do obviously. Wake up lol


Why though?


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

alan hanson said:


> definately look past the money (and tax) wouldnt fancy doing that for a living and then as you said the risks involved, money money money


Risks involved? Agreed there is a 40ft tank behind but this is in one of THE safest industries. The amount of checks, autolocks and cut off devices is vast. When was the last time that a road tanker exploded? There are cases of fires due to other reasons but I can't recall anything that was as a result of a safety failure which the driver was in control of.

They are just as much at risk as anyone else on the roads. What about electricity line workers connecting thousands of volts??

I don't fully understand the reasons behind their concerns but will look to find out this week.

The Govt will clearly look to ensure supply is maintained. My company used to deliver newsprint and during the last strike we were escalated to a high level of emergency supply behind the emergency services - a Govt without newsprint is a serious concern, likewise they won't want to be seen to be restricting essential supplies to voters such as food etc.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

hoikey said:


> Why though?


You seem to be more concerned about it than I am mate. Don't worry yourself about it lol


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Exotica said:


> This is why


They don't give a valid reason though, every company out there is trying to reduce costs, it's part and parcel of being in business. The wages and final salary whines are just a topping to a bitter pill. There are very few companies big enough to offer final salary pensions now and getting fewer and fewer.


----------



## Nige SRI (Jan 23, 2011)

one of the drivers does say during that clip that it isn't about their wages, but about working condition

My dad was earning more 25 years ago in the haulage/chemical industry than he was at the time of his death. He also worked 16-18hr days regularly, even though he could only actually drive a certain number of hours, there was always other things needed doing

It's why Eddie Stobart is universally disliked amongst the haulage business, by under cutting everybody and forcing rates down etc, even though they are losing millions and millions. Pretty similar scenario to all the different contractors coming in to the fuel distribution I imagine

It's not wrong as I see it for the working man to try and protect what he has


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

bigmc said:


> They don't give a valid reason though, every company out there is trying to reduce costs, it's part and parcel of being in business. The wages and final salary whines are just a topping to a bitter pill. There are very few companies big enough to offer final salary pensions now and getting fewer and fewer.


Interesting you make some valid points there mate:thumb:. However in all industries profits go up labour costs go down Google blue chip company profits :doublesho Sorry off topic but lets face it we are bailing out banks and seeing increased prices and profits and we are moaning about these guys getting pay cuts and loosing pensions. 

Sorry guys but my bills and my cost of living is going up and with all the wage, pension, and general operating costs have gone down how come im paying more for things and getting paid less. For example a detail cost £300 a year ago and products used cost say £50. now we are using or paying cheaper labour and as we know products have gone up! Now im really confused because those sums do not add up do they because if labour costs go down how does product cost go up??? Someone is making big money and all we do is pick on the poor man. and make him poorer. Off topic but relavant imho


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

bigmc said:


> They don't give a valid reason though, every company out there is trying to reduce costs, it's part and parcel of being in business. The wages and final salary whines are just a topping to a bitter pill. There are very few companies big enough to offer final salary pensions now and getting fewer and fewer.


Do You see any petrochemical company reducing cost ?? for why if petrol gets more AND MORE EXPENSIVE WHEN CRUDE WAS FOR $150 i pay 110p on pump now crude is 120 and I pay 154p on pump ?? so where all this money go if people in petrochemical industry get paid less ??


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I work for a bluechip company, the profits are always up in my experience. £3bn profit last year and they're still cost cutting, luckily it's not staff....yet.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Alzak said:


> Do You see any petrochemical company reducing cost ?? for why if petrol gets more AND MORE EXPENSIVE WHEN CRUDE WAS FOR $150 i pay 110p on pump now crude is 120 and I pay 154p on pump ?? so where all this money go if people in petrochemical industry get paid less ??


Yes I do see it, the 2 either side of my place are constantly cutting costs wherever they can. Your fuel bill is mostly tax of one kind or another.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

bigmc said:


> I work for a bluechip company, the profits are always up in my experience. £3bn profit last year and they're still cost cutting, luckily it's not staff....yet.


Agreed mate so why make us poorer? Its a strange one mate and sometimes we dont look behind the cutain:wave::thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh dear! The Jerry Canners are out. Just saw one in the petrol garage on my way home without about four lined up!!


----------



## Nige SRI (Jan 23, 2011)

it's frightening if you sit down and think about it. How much per litre of fuel is now tax to the government? About 85%?

That leaves a small minority going to the fuel companies, yet they are reporting the likes of £6 billion profits per quarters and the like.

Anyone who can raise such profits in so short time wants stopping from making working conditions worse for any of their employees. It's pure greed in not just the petrol industry but many industries now

I work in the food industry and we are the same with the likes of tesco constantly pressurising you to lose 1p or 2p per product, whilst reporting huge profits


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

-PJB- said:


> Oh dear! The Jerry Canners are out. Just saw one in the petrol garage on my way home without about four lined up!!


Painic buying has already started too. Just drove into Cambridge, Shell garage in Trumpington, almost queuing onto the main street.....


----------



## Nige SRI (Jan 23, 2011)

you have to laugh, they haven't even given any dates yet


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Nige SRI said:


> you have to laugh, they haven't even given any dates yet


3rd of April


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

bigmc said:


> I work for a bluechip company, the profits are always up in my experience. £3bn profit last year and they're still cost cutting, luckily it's not staff....yet.


Thought you supplied over70% of our drinking water?.. You going to have a pop at your dad like you did about anyone that works in the rail industry?.. For going on strike!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nige SRI (Jan 23, 2011)

bigmc said:


> 3rd of April


just going off what they said on the news that they haven't actually given any definite days yet?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Source ITV News

One driver told me today that over time his company had been cutting the amount of time he is being given to get from A to B, sometimes by up to an hour. He said that was pushing drivers sometimes to break the speed limits and to take risks. And the company he works for imposes a £15 fine on drivers for every delivery they miss.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

They give them ridiculous times to do other jobs though, hoyer give shell drivers 8 hours to do Aberystwyth and back from Ellesmere Port, they all make at least 2 hours on that alone.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

chillly said:


> Interesting you make some valid points there mate:thumb:. However in all industries profits go up labour costs go down Google blue chip company profits :doublesho Sorry off topic but lets face it we are bailing out banks and seeing increased prices and profits and we are moaning about these guys getting pay cuts and loosing pensions.
> 
> Sorry guys but my bills and my cost of living is going up and with all the wage, pension, and general operating costs have gone down how come im paying more for things and getting paid less. For example a detail cost £300 a year ago and products used cost say £50. now we are using or paying cheaper labour and as we know products have gone up! Now im really confused because those sums do not add up do they because if labour costs go down how does product cost go up??? Someone is making big money and all we do is pick on the poor man. and make him poorer. Off topic but relavant imho


I see what your saying but surely they are reducing labour costs to mirror the price of the products that have increased in price so the profit margin is the same? Or am I miss understanding it.

The problem is that to many companies are run by accountants so what they can cut they will cut. I know someone who worked for a valve repair company which was turned over to the americans. His workshop was shut down due to the yanks wanting to cut 10% of the companies running cost. Even though they workshop was turning over nearly 2 million quid. And that how I see it is the problem. To many cooks in government.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

chillly said:


> Interesting you make some valid points there mate:thumb:. However in all industries profits go up labour costs go down Google blue chip company profits :doublesho


blue chip might be making $$$ but they are all cutting back. We've done a top $20m profit last year but there have been so many cut backs in the company to get us there. The challenge is there is only so much you can cut back on i.e. We've not had a work funded event for 2/3 years, all hardware replenishment schemes on strict spending, business class out for all but top top level management, many outside look in and think 20m profit they have loads of money to spare.
Next year it will be interesting to see how they manage without getting rid of people.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

bigmc said:


> They give them ridiculous times to do other jobs though, hoyer give shell drivers 8 hours to do Aberystwyth and back from Ellesmere Port, they all make at least 2 hours on that alone.


Is it these concessions the firms are trying to cut back on I wonder??

If anyone is interested, the results for the 7 companies were:


Turners 94% in favour (on 82% turnout)
Norberts 75% in favour (on 71% turnout)
Wincanton 68% in favour (72% turnout)
BP 60% in favour (85% turnout)
Hoyer 60% in favour (80% turnout)

DHL voted against strike action but voted in favour of action short of a strike, as did Suckling.

The union says that employers have been cutting drivers' terms and conditions and cutting corners on training and safety in a bid to win contracts. Unite national officer, Matt Draper, said: "The professionalism of tanker drivers is at stake. We should not accept a lowering of standards so that the oil companies can maximise their profits."


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Just wanted to make sure that the people moaning about the profits that these type of companies make DON'T have private pensions?!?!?

Because if you do... guess what sherlocks.... YOUR pension probably depends on THEIR profits...

:thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Everyone must be filling up as my local one was empty at 1630 today.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

aye,the queues round here are a bloody joke.absolute joke.you think the world was coming to an end or a hoard of zombies were on route lol.


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't think they are striking over the price of fuel? Maybe I'm miss understood, I thought it was for their pensions, conditions and wedges? I could be wrong, havnt read the whole thread. 

Thing is, people will panic buy, and the government will love it anyway, because they will have a big boom in tax income. It's win win for them! 


Jordan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

chill they will plan it over easter to cause max chaos


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

Nige SRI said:


> you have to laugh, they haven't even given any dates yet


I know, it's a complete joke!

Jordan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I eyed up the pumps on the way home... And most of the empty ones (with a yellow sign on) were the 99 Ron ones (shell/tesco)... Does that say something?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i saw the opposite! the standard stuff was bare...the v power and jazz was easy peasy


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

-PJB- said:


> I eyed up the pumps on the way home... And most of the empty ones (with a yellow sign on) were the 99 Ron ones (shell/tesco)... Does that say something?


That all the silly people use 99Ron fuel? 

Jordan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I was interested to learn that it will take a week to train a forces driver to cover the tanker drivers.

ONE WEEK.

So, it can't be that hard, and conditions have to be better than those in the army i guess. and soldiers don't get an average of £45K per year do they?

UNITE are slowly killing themselves. Industry by industry.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

jordanogrady said:


> That all the silly people use 99Ron fuel?
> 
> Jordan
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers.

from mr silly 



Gruffs said:


> I was interested to learn that it will take a week to train a forces driver to cover the tanker drivers.
> 
> ONE WEEK.
> 
> ...


Been saying it for years now its finally happening i'm enjoying the "i told you so" moment.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Just driven passed the local petrol station. They're already queing like Lemmings. People are just eejits.. If they just did what they normally do the fuel would lst for the day or so of planned strikes. Now people are filling up all the family cars and any fuel cans they can, pumps will just run out and everyone will struggle.. And it's not even happened yet!!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

DampDog said:


> Just driven passed the local petrol station. They're already queing like Lemmings. People are just eejits.. If they just did what they normally do the fuel would lst for the day or so of planned strikes. Now people are filling up all the family cars and any fuel cans they can, pumps will just run out and everyone will struggle.. And it's not even happened yet!!


That's because the government advised people to fill their tanks! 
That will top up their coffers by a few billion!


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> I was interested to learn that it will take a week to train a forces driver to cover the tanker drivers.
> 
> ONE WEEK.
> 
> ...


I'm going to assume that the soldiers in question are experienced hgv drivers for the army and are used to carrying unconventional or hazardous loads. i.e. tanks.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Minister advises to fill up jerry cans .


----------



## Nige SRI (Jan 23, 2011)

Shug said:


> I'm going to assume that the soldiers in question are experienced hgv drivers for the army and are used to carrying unconventional or hazardous loads. i.e. tanks.


and fuel 

I imagine the training will be about domestic attachments and the like.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Bill58 said:


> That's because the government advised people to fill their tanks!
> That will top up their coffers by a few billion!


Where's me reply gone?


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Bill58 said:


> That's because the government advised people to fill their tanks!
> That will top up their coffers by a few billion!


Don't start me on the swivel eye'd bunch of self serving thieves who are running the country at the moment. Dodgy Dave must be the countries first Bi-sexual prime minister. He's a pr ick and a tw @t at the same time. You'd have to pay me £250K to be in the same room as him.

They're screwing up the NHS by privatising it so their greedy mates can reap the rewards. Changing the planing regs, so their greedy mates can buy up all the green belt land. And are about to stick VAT on pies and pasties, ffs is there nothing they won't milk to death.

Ahhhh... Rant over, feel much better now..


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm for the strike. Only as others have mentioned, something has to get done soon or were heading into a very scary outlook on our country. The cost of living and travel have sored in the last year or two and we need now realise, nothing is getting done. The goverment wants to repay many things like Iraq and such like, which is understandable, but you can't just slap us hard on living costs strange away. 

If there isn't any fuel left (which i doubt it) I'm not bothered I can't get to work, isn't my problem, long as my work still pays me which because its outwith my control and they didn't, I'm sure I'd have a case. (No public transport goes to my work)

I filled up full yesterday, costing me £49.70 and only got 35litres... this has got to stop. And I drive a tiddly 1.2 VW Polo! If it causes outrage then good. I completely understand why people don't want this strike and I believe its mainly on pay, which i do think they get paid enough. I'm more 'for' it than 'against' it on this one.


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

Bill58 said:


> That's because the government advised people to fill their tanks!
> That will top up their coffers by a few billion!


Yep, my point too!

As I've said before, the government don't care! It will increase sales! More wonga for them! Unless the strike lasts for about a month!

Jordan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Cheers.
> 
> from mr silly


My point was for stupid people going to fill up! Tongue and cheek.

Jordan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Ive been and filled up, I was almost in the red though :tumbleweed:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

just madness absolute madness.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Anyone thought that this is a great way to boost sales intensively in the last week on the financial year?

Just a thought. A very cynical thought.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

-PJB- said:


> Anyone thought that this is a great way to boost sales intensively in the last week on the financial year?
> 
> Just a thought. A very cynical thought.


no it is because certain MP's are lemons and would not know where the f*ck a fuel pump goes in the first place. i know i would not mind filling a few MP's up with their own crude.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Cameron is a  

I'm putting no meat on the bones of that statement


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

> Mr Cameron said: "There is no imminent strike. The unions would have to give seven days' notice of any strike so there is no need to queue to buy petrol.
> 
> "If there is an opportunity to top up your tank if a strike is potentially on the way, then it is a sensible thing if you are able to do that."


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-17533151

what a pillock.


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

I thought it was mostly about the safety conditions as well ?

Its silly how so many are panicking when the army will drive them if it comes to it lol.

The gov dont care, having petrol lower will improve the economy. The prices could be a cheeky way of trying to get people to buy electric cars or convert to gas/veg oil to reduce emissions.

The gov dont have any real idea what its like in the real world, its silly how we are governed by MP's that are rich, being rich or privately educated does not mean you have good useful intelligence.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Govt controlled fire sale.

Cameron has today announced that "all drivers if needed they should top up there tanks"

What does that say eh!


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

So once again no mixed messages for Joe Public..

Mr Cameron said: "There is no imminent strike. The unions would have to give seven days' notice of any strike so there is no need to queue to buy petrol."

Don't panic, no need to top up.

Next sentence..

"If there is an opportunity to top up your tank if a strike is potentially on the way, then it is a sensible thing if you are able to do that." 

There gonna be a strike best fill up now..

Readin between the lines "I don't give a stuff, I get driven everywhere and don't pay for it.. Kerr....ching, look at the loevly money rolling in from petrol duty from panic buying... "lovverley Jubberly..


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

DampDog said:


> Don't start me on the swivel eye'd bunch of self serving thieves who are running the country at the moment. Dodgy Dave must be the countries first Bi-sexual prime minister. He's a pr ick and a tw @t at the same time. You'd have to pay me £250K to be in the same room as him.
> 
> They're screwing up the NHS by privatising it so their greedy mates can reap the rewards. Changing the planing regs, so their greedy mates can buy up all the green belt land. And are about to stick VAT on pies and pasties, ffs is there nothing they won't milk to death.
> 
> Ahhhh... Rant over, feel much better now..


It's not enough they shut all the pits down there now slapping vat on pies:lol:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

chrisc said:


> It's not enough they shut all the pits down there now slapping vat on pies:lol:


:lol::lol::lol:

There are some things in life that are just sacred. Touching another blokes pie is just one step to far..

Bet he doesn't stick vat of feckin Croissants!!!!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

> PM David Cameron said motorists *need not queue but should top up their tanks*, and Cabinet Office Minister Francis Maude advised storing petrol in a jerrycan in their garage.


How the.. are you supposed to top up your tank if there is already a queue at the station?!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Fire Brigades union asking minister to withdraw comments regarding jerry can storage. 

You couldn't make this is up.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

I tell you what i reckon that each member of the government should work for minimum wage. Why the hell should they be able to sit there with there nice cars and nice house (and another house just incase) and tell us to cut down on this cut down on that, pay cut here and there and everywhere. Iam all for people doing well in life but you have to earn it. Dodgy Dave and his army of clowns havn't a ****ing clue what they are on about. They should spend 6 months in the real world. Any way in all fairness to him he is just a puppet. The people with there hand up his **** are doing all the talking all to line there pockets.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

My dad spoke to the guy in our local petrol station and he said its people panic buying and filling-up jerry cans who will cause the problems and cause places to run out. He also went onto say that if there is a strike there would be deliveriers with the army taking over tanker driving duties.

Its people panicing and being greedy who will cause the problems. Over heard a conversation with one bloke saying he will put petrol in daily until it blows over.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

tmitch45 said:


> My dad spoke to the guy in our local petrol station and he said its people panic buying and filling-up jerry cans who will cause the problems and cause places to run out. He also went onto say that if there is a strike there would be deliveriers with the army taking over tanker driving duties.
> 
> Its people panicing and being greedy who will cause the problems. *Over heard a conversation with one bloke saying he will put petrol in daily until it blows over.*


When I worked in the petrol station and there was threats of fuel shortages last time a few people did this. £3 a day and the likes...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

R7KY D said:


>


:lol:

I'll be OK.... not like I have massive big thirsty engines to worry about.... oh wait...... :tumbleweed: :wall:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

i heard on the news earlier that petrol stations run on supply and demand. So they wait for the tanks to run out then they order more hence why you see some fuel stations empty. So its a fine balance all the time. the system isnt designed for panic buying so its a double wammy.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> i heard on the news earlier that petrol stations run on supply and demand. So they wait for the tanks to run out then they order more hence why you see some fuel stations empty. So its a fine balance all the time. the system isnt designed for panic buying so its a double wammy.































:lol:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

At nearly £1.50 a ltr for derv means over a £1 is tax :doublesho:doublesho No wonder people are fed up. I can hear the french laughing at us for paying it


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

R7KY D said:


> :lol:


iam not panicing buddy lol just stateing the fact what was on the news 

your just playing with your spangly dont panic graffics arnt you lol


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

they are cool though


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'll be OK.... not like I have massive big thirsty engines to worry about.... oh wait...... :tumbleweed: :wall:


Count yourself lucky you don't drive a big van that sells pies or pasties..


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> your just playing with your spangly dont panic graffics arnt you lol


Yes ..................yes I am


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ahhhh sh*t it is all about these: -










from the daily fail to...

as for pumps i saw about 30 people at my local shell! i wonder how many were panic buying!

edit: just noticed these are old shell design pumps the new ones are sh*t.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

I normally fill up on a sunday morning as I find thats the quietest time and minimise waiting at the pumps. However I have a 300 mile roubd trip this Friday so I went to fill up coming back from work. There were queues coming out of the petrol station (I thought hhmm holiday period coming up people filling up etc). The guy in front of me was trying to squeeze every last drop into the car and could see it overfilling. He drives off and you know how it shows how much the last person filled up by. I looked and it was £12.57, I can only presume thats when his tank was full and clicked - panic buying imo

Theres me standing there filling my tank from 1/4 to full and getting a dirty look from an oap driver waiting behind me as to why its taking me so long :lol:


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

chillly said:


> At nearly £1.50 a ltr for derv means over a £1 is tax :doublesho:doublesho No wonder people are fed up. I can hear the french laughing at us for paying it


How can we get out of paying for it 

Jordan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I need to fill the pug up, the tt is full £85 and the Leon has 3/4 of a tank, I reckon I'll put the fuel on eBay


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

I have a full tank and 40L of fuel in Jerry Cans just in case :thumb:


----------



## dazzercx (Mar 12, 2007)

Just on my way back from work and there were the idiots queueing for fuel outside the supermarkets (usually quiet this time of day).

The thing that really gets my blood boiling is that my business revolves around the guys I employ being on the road getting to clients. Our fuel bills aren't small and easily get through a tank of fuel per vehicle within 2 - 3 days for each engineer (6 in total).

I now waste time putting together a contingency plan because tw*ts are panic buying which means pumps run dry and we can no longer work!.. One of the girls at one of our clients was worried she was running low (still had over 3/4 of a tank) so went and queued up with the lemmings for all of a tenners worth of fuel!!!

If all and sundry just kept buying as normal I doubt anyone would notice a difference. Now we have shed loads of vehicles brimmed to the top and our good friends at No 10 saying it may be a good idea to fill up a jerry can or 2 and keep it at home!!!! I just don't get it!! I am so astonished I have got to the point of thinking I don't actually care anymore. I'll just sit on my **** at home, close the business and put a few more people out of employment!!!

What a joke this country has become.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

This is just ridiculous, no strike has even been announced yet, if this is how people behave with the mere whiff of a strike god knows what's going to happen if a strike is called.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

It's all good for the planks in charge of the country, filling up a jerry can is even more £££ in the governments piggy bank


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

vRS Carl said:


> I have a full tank and 40L of fuel in Jerry Cans just in case :thumb:


You do know thats illegal, maximum that can be stored at a residential address in containers is 10 litres

This country is truly pathetic, so now we have a situation where more fuel is required so the very people threatening to strike will now ge getting lots of overtime.

I was talking to a HGV driver today who said that the petrol delivery business is a totally closed shop, unless you are related to or very good friends with an existing tanker driver you will never get a sniff of a job


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Laurie.J.M said:


> This is just ridiculous, no strike has even been announced yet, if this is how people behave with the mere whiff of a strike god knows what's going to happen if a strike is called.


Exactly, wait till they announce a date, then the panic buying will really start.

Thankfully, in my job role, I know where the petrol stations that I need to use, and these are "off the busy routes", plus I'm normally out in the early hours and can fill up.

In theory anyway....


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

andy665 said:


> You do know thats illegal, maximum that can be stored at a residential address in containers is 10 litres
> 
> This country is truly pathetic, so now we have a situation where more fuel is required so the very people threatening to strike will now ge getting lots of overtime.
> 
> I was talking to a HGV driver today who said that the petrol delivery business is a totally closed shop, unless you are related to or very good friends with an existing tanker driver you will never get a sniff of a job


:tumbleweed:



> Mr Maude told the BBC: "There are legal limits on what you can store and I'm sure the fire service will communicate those.





> The London Fire Brigade said if people were going to store petrol they should use appropriate equipment and keep no more than 30 litres (just under seven gallons) of fuel.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-17533151



> The limit is a maximum of two suitable metal containers each of a maximum capacity of ten litres and two plastic containers (which have to be of an approved design) each of a maximum capacity of five litres. These limits also apply to any containers kept in a vehicle parked in the garage or on the driveway (but not to the internal fuel tank of the vehicle). Under no circumstances should the petrol containers be stored in the home itself.


so in reality the London Fire Brigade are correct...http://www.hse.gov.uk/fireandexplosion/petroleum-faqs.htm


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

andy665 said:


> You do know thats illegal, maximum that can be stored at a residential address in containers is 10 litres


Not that i need to explain myself to anyone. Firstly it's not at a Residential Address. It's stored in the MT at work in a properly controlled fuel storage area. I literally live 5 minutes walk from my work. I don't think it's illegal to have more than 10l otherwise you wouldn't be allowed to by 20l jerry cans in places like Halfrauds. I'm happy to be proved wrong though. But as its in a properly controlled environment I think I'm not doing anything illegal.

Secondly the reason I have it is because my wife is nearly 36 weeks pregnant and we have to go to the hospital every week, which is a 120mile round trip due to having to see a specialist consultant, because the baby is currently Breached I.e would come out ar5e first which would be nigh on impossible.

If the baby remains Breached at 37 weeks then she will be taken in at 38 weeks (when the strike is due) for a casaerian section.

So I have taken the precaution of ensuring I have enough fuel to get my wife to/from the hospital without having to worry about needing to refuel.

Also as i'm in the forces and I have had to send all my Cat C+E and ADR/Hazmat drivers away to be trained how to drive fuel tankers I'm sure nobody will worry too much about me having the fuel.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

dazzercx said:


> Just on my way back from work and there were the idiots queueing for fuel outside the supermarkets (usually quiet this time of day).
> 
> The thing that really gets my blood boiling is that my business revolves around the guys I employ being on the road getting to clients. Our fuel bills aren't small and easily get through a tank of fuel per vehicle within 2 - 3 days for each engineer (6 in total).
> 
> ...


Tell me about it. Just remember... all the petrol/deisel being bought this week is money in the coffers of Fuel companies (end of year targets anyone?), and moreso in Westminster's grubby mits.

Due to my contract I'm getting through a tank of fuel every 2 days (£20-22 a day to be precise), or I don't get to work. Holiday on Monday (if I can get to the cotswolds)... and a 160 mile round trip to Kent planned on Sunday.

Is there any petrol in Kent?

:lol:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm nearly empty and I usually fill up on a Thursday night. I'm not going to panic buy and if there's none left when I go tomorrow after shopping then I simply won't go into work next week.

If my boss wants to blame someone he can call the hundreds of twunts who are panic buying instead of acting like rational humans. One girl I know has just posted on Facebook that there's no fuel left round where she lives!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I think there should be a new campaign like the riots clean up, called "Ignore Petrol propaganda!"

Spread that instead.


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

By the time these plebs need to re fill it will be bang in the middle of the strike lol If i remember right and your desperate the mway service station never ran out


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

s2kpaul said:


> By the time these plebs need to re fill it will be bang in the middle of the strike lol If i remember right and your desperate the mway service station never ran out


You might be right, last time there was a strike I remember driving about 30 minutes up the M5 just to find fuel at a service station.

I pass Corley services twice a day on my route to work so I might just pop in there tomorrow on the way home, I get paid tomorrow so it's ideal. :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

the problem is this, people in a singular situation are quite rational and level headed.you get a few mongs at the pumps and the same rational people who where not panic buying see the queues at the pumps and start to worry,as they get further down the road the queue is even bigger and then comes the frenzy lol.its a domino effect.i have about half a tank of diesel,so im good for about 200 plus miles.i wont be buying any till its down below a quarter.what really ****s me off is greedy ****s at the forecourt hiking the pirce up due to the demand.almost makes me feel like filling up and driving off without paying.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

It's already rocketed up here, £1.45 a Litre for regular unleaded at BP 

I needed fuel, so as it was empty I stopped to fill up, cost me an extra few quid than my local Morrison but that will have been like hell.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

You can bet the price of Veg oil is going up too. 

20% mix for me now it's warmed up.


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> I tell you what i reckon that each member of the government should work for minimum wage. Why the hell should they be able to sit there with there nice cars and nice house (and another house just incase) and tell us to cut down on this cut down on that, pay cut here and there and everywhere. Iam all for people doing well in life but you have to earn it. Dodgy Dave and his army of clowns havn't a ****ing clue what they are on about. They should spend 6 months in the real world. Any way in all fairness to him he is just a puppet. The people with there hand up his **** are doing all the talking all to line there pockets.


Thats what the cons are all about.

They are trying to stock up on duty just after the petrol has gone up, hell they might even do it before Aug (sorry June more like) petrol rise thats due.

Cons care about the rich, Lab care about the poorer people, both ant got a clue about fairness all in it together big society big con.

Sorry that turned into a rant.

Oh and by the way, i had to put fuel in earlier and only put 5 litres in, should have seen the look on the woman's face behind the 1 ltr car lol.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

i think this thread should be shut down, end of.
Petrol is never going to go down in price, EVER, it will keep rising because THEY CAN, i say let them increase prices, do it now, bin the pensions, raise car insurance, and make me pay more for gas, and my electric, oooh and road tax, and water and council tax, do it now, raise and raise until the country melts, then maybe just maybe they will understand how messed up the country has become, how many more years before the berks and plebs realise, aw uck fit i really dont care anymore, when it comes to voting time again im simply going to use a black marker and write in big bold letters SCREW YOU ALL

my boy is 11 soon, god help him when he has his own family to try and raise, really pissed off with the government at the mo.

i think we should start a petition to remove the great from great britain, sod it im going to look at some smart cars in the showroom section,tra xxx


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

"The areas that are running out of fuel most quickly seem to be areas with a higher population of elderly people"

This morning on Daybreak. Sounds about right. Stupid old *******s.

"Ooh Edna! Edna! We need petrol in the car, there's going to be a war or somat. Bloody Germans, refusing to drive their tanks. Best fill it up Edna. I said Edna. Best fill it up for when we go shopping at 5 different shops because different types of biscuit are 5p cheaper at each one. I said...I said EDNA!"


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

There is a petition you can sign up for, it called the fair fuel campaign, I've already had a letter back from my mp. But remember the tanker strike has nothing to with the price of fuel


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I think the govt are handling it not too badly. Giving people a 'heads up' to keep their cars filled allows fuel shipments to be brought forward and more fuel to be 'in the system'. When there is real word of a strike and people start to














they only require 1/4 of a tank of fuel, there's not such a quantity demand and we don't have huge ques and a serious shortage as everyone is pre-fueled. What they're trying to avoid is sudden mass panic and shortages. And contingency planning with military drivers will also help.

I filled up yesterday.......as the light was about to come on. I do have a a couple jerrycans that I may yet fill (I don't care what anyone says about limits, show me the law and someone prosecuted for having 40lts). It's rather absurd that you can have 100ltrs in a petrol tank but not allowed 5ltrs in the tank and 20lts in the boot, in a properly designed and constructed jerrycan holder?!

As with most I need a car to get to work and visit customers; as my primary method of getting money I aim to protect that as far as possible....and my car does a little over 200miles on a full tank and kinda need v-power / Tesco 99.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Fair point Bero. Taking flak for one thing but still getting a good outcome (or the one you want anyone) suggests more maturity than putting PR first regardless... _if _ that's the case.

You only have to look at BSE (although somewhat different), to know the gov't that says nothing (or, "it'll be fine") then ends up with a mess on their hands NEVER truly recovers.

Fortunately, or unfortunately, we're an information based society, which has led to far greater levels of public consultation and a consensus that action/due diligence is best, rather than "the bloke in charge says its fine, now carry on" type politics.


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Sorry 200 miles per tank! What the hell do you drive?

Fish


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Fish said:


> Sorry 200 miles per tank! What the hell do you drive?
> 
> Fish


Impreza STi


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Crikey!!! There goes my vision of an STI next year lol. 

I thought the impreza wagon i had for a bit was thirsty on full chat 150 miles to a full tank.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

let the willy waving begin eh.... :lol:


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)




----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

vRS Carl said:


> :lol: :lol:


forgot about the police and voluntary information bit with VAT on there though :lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

The panic has taken a casualty 40% burns


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah but transferring fuel using an unsealed container while the gas stove is on (so in the house then) is not the fault of the strikes or the govt's. 

It's Nature's way of seizing an opportunity.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> Yeah but transferring fuel using an unsealed container while the gas stove is on (so in the house then) is not the fault of the strikes or the govt's.
> 
> It's Nature's way of seizing an opportunity.


love the wording

:lol:


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

I had to fill up this morning, and yes before anyone starts, I was just above the warning section. Sat in the queue for 5 mins before getting to the pump and filling up. Whilst crossing to go and pay there was an old duffer filling up his big old estate. He put £10 in, when I asked if it was because that was all he could afford, he replied no! just wanted to brim it off! Sadly I cant post my reply to him, but it went alone the line of he shouldn't be on the road for being so stupid!

Fish


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Fish said:


> I had to fill up this morning, and yes before anyone starts, I was just above the warning section. Sat in the queue for 5 mins before getting to the pump and filling up. Whilst crossing to go and pay there was an old duffer filling up his big old estate. He put £10 in, when I asked if it was because that was all he could afford, he replied no! just wanted to brim it off! Sadly I cant post my reply to him, but it went alone the line of he shouldn't be on the road for being so stupid!
> 
> Fish


Maybe he does that every week - maybe it's going into storage and best left with a full tank, maybe he's away for a 300mile drive; maybe he's 250miles away from a specialist care unit his grand kid needs to visit if he 'takes a turn'.

My response to you on the 1st question would be unprintable, not just as it's none of you business, but to question my ability to pay for a tank of fuel over a forecourt too?

If you're not happy lobby your MP to impose minimum fuel level before you can fill up; maybe with a questionnaire to fill out too, just to make sure you can't get >2 weeks worth of fuel.


----------

